# النقل الخلوي Cellular Transport



## ربيع عاطر (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يتم انتقال المواد من وإلى الخلية بالطرائق التالية : 

أولا ً : (النقل المُـنفعـل)...(Passive Transport) 

مميزات النقل المُنفعَـل : 

1 – هذا النقل لا يتطلب صرف طاقة من قبل الخلية كونه منفعل. 
2 - تنتشر الجزيئات من التركيز المرتفع باتجاه التركيز المنخفض. 

أنواع النقل المُنفعَـل : 

1 – الانتشار البسيط (simple diffusion) 
هذا النقل يتم مباشرة ً عبر الغشاء السيتوبلاسمي للخلية (...عبر الطبقة ثنائية الفوسفو ليبيد...) 
وهو عبارة عن حركة عشوائية للجزيئات المنحلة في الدسم (غير المشحونة) أو الصغيرة جدا ً تتم من الوسط مرتفع التركيز إلى الوسط منخفض التركيز... بالنسبة لجانبي الغشاء السيتوبلاسمي...وتستمر هذه الحركة حتى الوصول لحالة التوازن . ...مع العلم أن الجزيئات تظل في حالة حركة مستمرة بعد أن انتشرت الجزيئات الزائدة . 
من الجزيئات التي تتبع هذا الطريق...جزيئات الماء والغازات والجزيئات المنحلة في الدسم(الجزيئات غير المشحونة) 

2 – الانتشار الميسر (facilitated diffusion) 
هذا النقل يتم عبر نواقل بروتينية موجودة في الغشاء السيتوبلاسمي وهو خاص للجزيئات الكبيرة التي لا تستطيع الانتشار بسرعة عبر الغشاء أو للجزيئات غير المنحلة في الدسم (المشحونة)و التي لا تنحل في الطبقة ثنائية الفوسفو ليبيد . 
حيث تنتقل جزيئات المواد من الوسط مرتفع التركيز إلى الوسط منخفض التركيز بالنسبة لجانبي الغشاء السيتوبلاسمي.... 
ومن الجزيئات التي تتبع طريق النقل هذا جزيئات سكر الغلوكوز و الحموض الأمينية . 

3- الحلول(osmosis)...( diffusion of water) 
هذا النقل يتم مباشرة ً عبر الغشاء السيتوبلاسمي للخلية لكنه خاص لجزيئات الماء . 
وهو عبارة عن انتقال جزيئات الماء عبر غشاء نصف نفوذ اصطفائي (مثل الغشاء السيتوبلاسمي) من الوسط مرتفع التركيز(بالنسبة للماء) إلى الوسط منخفض التركيز على جانبي الغشاء السيتوبلاسمي حتى الوصول لحالة التوازن. 
إن الوصول لحالة التوازن لا يعني مطلقا ً توقف جزيئات الماء عن الانتقال...بل تستمر بالانتقال لكن مع المحافظة على حالة التوازن . 
على الرغم من كون جزيئات الماء جزيئات مشحونة إلا أنها تستطيع النفاذ عبر الطبقة ثنائية الفوسفو ليبيد...ويعود ذلك لصغر حجم جزيئات الماء... 

في الحقيقة إن الانتقالات الثلاثة السابقة وإن اختلفت في مسمياتها إلا أنها تعبير واضح وصريح عن القانون الثالث لعلم الترموديناميك (...قانون اللا انتظام...) 

إن الطرائق الثلاث السابقة لا تحتاج إلى صرف طاقة من قبل الخلية لأنها حوادث فيزيائية تلقائية الحدوث... 


ثانيا ً : (النقل الفعّال)...(…Active Transport…) 

مميزات النقل الفعّال : 

1 – هذا النقل يتطلب صرف طاقة من قبل الخلية كونه مُفـتعَـل . 
2 - تنتشر الجزيئات نحو المكان المطلوبة فيه بغض النظر عن الفرق بالتركيز على جانبي الغشاء... 

أنواع النقل الفعال : 

1- النقل الفعال عبر المضخات البروتينية (active transport through proteins pumps) 
وهو عبارة عن نقل الجزيئات من الوسط منخفض التركيز إلى الوسط مرتفع التركيز عبر بروتين غشائي ناقل نوعي...ومن الأمثلة على هذه النواقل البروتينية : 
مضخة الصوديوم و البوتاسيوم الهامتان في الأفعال العصبية ...(Sodium-potassium pump) 
مضخة البروتونات في الجسيمات الحالة والجسيمات الصانعة و الميتاكوندريا...(protons pump) 

2- الإخراج الخلوي (Exocytosis)...هي عملية إخراج النفايات أو المواد الكبيرة أو الإفرازات الهرمونية خارج الخلية من خلال تشكل حويصلات كبيرة تتحد مع الغشاء السيتوبلاسمي . 

3- الإدخال الخلوي (Endocytosis).... هي عملية إدخال المواد و الجزيئات الكبيرة إلى داخل الخلية من خلال تشكل حويصلات كبيرة تقوم بابتلاع تلك المواد... 

يقسم الإدخال الخلوي إلى نوعين اثنين بحسب طبيعة المواد المدخلة : 

أ – الشرب الخلوي...(Pinocytosis)(...شرب الخلية...) 
حيث تقوم الخلية بإدخال السوائل المختلفة التي تحتاجها بهذه الطريقة... 

ب – البلعمة الخلوية...(Phagocytosis)(...أكل الخلية...) 
حيث تقوم الخلية بإدخال المواد الصلبة والضخمة بهذه الطريقة... 
مثلا ً تقوم الأميبا (Amoeba) (..جنس من الابتدائيات(Protozoa)..)بعملية ابتلاع البكتيريا بهذه الطريقة 
أيضا ً تقوم خلايا الدم البيضاء بابتلاع الجراثيم الغربية بهذه الطريقة... 

إن الطرائق الثلاث السابقة تحتاج إلى صرف طاقة من قبل الخلية فهي حوادث خلوية وظيفية مقصودة الحدوث... 





www.7ayawia.com


----------



## ربيع عاطر (18 يناير 2010)

إليكم هذا العرض عن النقل الخلوي

http://www.wiley.com/legacy/college...ons/membrane_transport/membrane_transport.swf


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (18 نوفمبر 2012)

لدي سؤال ..كيف الحلول ( Diffusion of Water ) ( Osmosis ) لا يتطلب استهلاك طاقة من الخلية بينما النقل الفعال يتطلب ذلكمع أن كلاهما ينقلان المواد عبر البروتينات الحاملة ؟ فحمل الموادعبر البروتينات يتطلب طاقة سواء في نقل جزيئات المياه بالخاصيةالأسموزية أو في النقل الفعال.


----------



## ربيع عاطر (18 نوفمبر 2012)

من قال إن انتشار الماء بالخاصية الحلولية يحتاج إلى نواقل بروتينية؟! إنها خاصيّة فيزيائية تلقائية ..


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

بلى يا أخي الماء يتم نقله عبر نواقل بروتينية وأنظر لقد صورت لك صورة لجزء من صفحة من كتابي Biology لدرس النقل في الخلية ، فأنا في Grade - 9 بمدرسة إنترناشونالhttp://img27.imageshack.us/img27/7581/1353334883623.jpg


----------



## ربيع عاطر (21 نوفمبر 2012)

هذه قنوات بروتينية تسرّع من انتقال الماء لأنّ الماء ينتقل بصعوبة عبر غشاء الخلية الليبيدي الكاره للماء فعن طريق هذه المنافذ يستطيع الماء أن يمرّ بسرعة ويدعى هذا بالانتشار الميسَّر وهو من أنواع النقل المنفعل
إنما كنت أقصد بالنواقل البروتينية الجزيئات التي تحمل الجزيء وتتحرك لتنقله من حيّز إلى آخر، فهذه الحركة هي التي تحتاج إلى طاقة، أما في حالة القناة فهي مجرد منفذ


----------



## ربيع عاطر (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Aquaporin Cinematic Version - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERTkE91ICB8&feature=relmfu


----------



## مهاجر (23 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع المصاحب للعرض المميز عن النقل الخلوي


----------

